# How NOT to Store Passwords!



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Password and account security is a hot topic as of late, especially in light of the continuing, non-stop ‘series’ of database breaches that we seem to hear about every week. With this in mind, YouTube channel Computerphile looks at and explains all the wrong ways that websites can and do use to store passwords.


How NOT to Store Passwords!


----------

